# best method of sound proofing



## bev (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi all,

I want to put some sound proofing in my bedroom and also some fitted wardrobes. I was wondering what the best method of doing this is? New neighbour complained if I shout Alex in the night (if he has been low I shout him 15 minutes later to re-test) so dont want to cause problems and wondering how best to deal with it.(neighbour said she is a very light sleeper!). Thanks for any replies. P.s. I read somewhere that 'rockwool' or something can be placed on the walls - but what do you cover it with?Bev


----------



## Steff (Jun 9, 2013)

In the wall not on if u put it on the wall your reducing the size of your wall by quite abit, sorry I can't help more bev lol.. Have u thought of using cardboard trays from eggs seriously it can work....

Can't the neighbour be more understanding btw?


----------



## LeeLee (Jun 9, 2013)

The stuff they use to soundproof pub windows when they have live gigs is called Kingspan.  It's quite good.  Don't know how much it costs though.


----------



## bev (Jun 9, 2013)

Steff said:


> In the wall not on if u put it on the wall your reducing the size of your wall by quite abit, sorry I can't help more bev lol.. Have u thought of using cardboard trays from eggs seriously it can work....
> 
> Can't the neighbour be more understanding btw?



Hi Steff,

Its quite a large bedroom so it wouldnt make a huge difference if the walls were brought in I dont think. Someone on CWD said about egg cartons so there must be something in that - might look into it although might look a little odd inside my wardrobe! To be honest I think its reasonable for the neighbour to mention it as I wouldnt like to be woken up with someone shouting a name either - but think she must be a REALLY light sleeper as I dont shout that loud as i'm half asleep!Bev


----------



## Vicsetter (Jun 9, 2013)

You could try hanging some heavy material on the wall.  Whatever you do will probably reduce the size of your room.

Maybe it's your neighbours problem, have you explained why you are shouting?  any alternative - does gentle shaking do anything?


----------



## bev (Jun 9, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> The stuff they use to soundproof pub windows when they have live gigs is called Kingspan.  It's quite good.  Don't know how much it costs though.



Hi LeeLee,

Thanks for your reply. I havent heard of that so will have a google and see what I can find. It must be good if they use it at gigs!Bev


----------



## bev (Jun 9, 2013)

Vicsetter said:


> You could try hanging some heavy material on the wall.  Whatever you do will probably reduce the size of your room.
> 
> Maybe it's your neighbours problem, have you explained why you are shouting?  any alternative - does gentle shaking do anything?



Hi Vicsetter,

Alex is 15 so as much as I can I let him treat and get on with it - he doesnt like me going into his room (understandable I suppose being a teenager!). I do go and wake him for the first test but only shout after the 15 minutes to check he is re-testing - so a bit of a compromise. I will have a look at the material idea - it might be cheaper to do. Thanks.Bev

p.s. I did explain why I shout sometimes but to be fair its not really their problem so can understand why it would annoy her.


----------



## Caroline (Jun 9, 2013)

another option might be to get a two way radio/walkie talkie so you can bleep Alex or have an alarm of some kind. we got a set of radios for when hubby is in the loft or in the shed and I can let him know if I want anything.

Or fitted wardrobes along the adjoining wall? It would be soundproofing and fucntional


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 9, 2013)

Whatever you decide to use for the soundproofing, you can cover it with a thin layer of plasterboard and then paint or paper it. Or, is it possible to put the fitted wardrobes against the wall adjoining the neighbour's place and cover the soundproofing that way?


----------



## Vicsetter (Jun 9, 2013)

Have a look at this website, tells you how to do it and your options:
http://www.soundstop.co.uk/solutions/wall_solutions/wall_solution_1.php

You could do a search for soundproofing for your area to find a firm that specialises, it would appear to involve cladding the wall you share with your neighbour with wallboards and then decorating over it, fairly quick and simple for a builder, but do get a reputable one.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 9, 2013)

Would something like this do? http://www.gowallpaper.co.uk/soundproof-wallpaper.html?gclid=CJ6DkrLp17cCFXMRtAod6E8AVA


----------



## bev (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi Sue,

Looks interesting thanks. I will try to find some reviews on it - looks a lot cheaper to do than other things I have found.Bev


----------



## bev (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi Alison/Caroline,

Yes thats what I think I will do - maybe do the whole wall to make sure - that way I get lots of wardrobe space too! But will think about what to put behind them first to ensure next door cant hear anything.Bev


----------



## shambles (Jun 9, 2013)

Feeling cheeky ..

so wouldn't it just be cheaper to buy the neighbour some ear plugs?


----------



## Steff (Jun 9, 2013)

Wen it's done can we come over bev, will make sure it's done right lol


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 9, 2013)

What did you say ??  I cant hear     Good luck sorting


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 10, 2013)

shambles said:


> Feeling cheeky ..
> 
> so wouldn't it just be cheaper to buy the neighbour some ear plugs?



Lol that was my first thought as well


----------



## Caroline (Jun 10, 2013)

when we first got married (over 30 years ago) I bought hubby bed socks because he had cold feet and myself ear plugs so I didin't have to listen to him talking and grinding his teeth in his sleep...


----------

